# XBOX CONNECT xbox ftp



## CharlieJ (Dec 1, 2005)

hello,
can anybody me to connect to 'xbox connect' what program should i use a link would be nice and how can i ftp my xbox i have some programs but i put the ip and password and user xbox xbox and it declines it please somebody help


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 1, 2005)

You have to have a "modded" XBox, as far as I know.  Unfortunately, modding your XBox is now illegal in the US, but I don't know the laws on it overseas.


----------



## CharlieJ (Dec 2, 2005)

i do not have a hard modded xbox but i am planning to have softmods this is what i am trying to do


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

Right -- I believe you need a hard-modded XBox to be able to install the soft-mods.


----------



## lonegeek (Dec 3, 2005)

Actually no... I've softmodded 3 xboxes.. I might get another one once everyone gets a 360 and practically gives away there old xbox...then install some linux..lol

What you do is transfer exploited game saves to a memory card and load them up..Then its an auto installer..Then you can have fun with it!!

EDIT: You have to use certain games to load the exploits....


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, I see... how do you get the exploited game saves onto the memory card?


----------



## lonegeek (Dec 3, 2005)

Like this

Xbox controllers use USB....so you basically snip the end of the plug off and solder on a usb connector..then install some software and load up the game saves with action replay


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, I see... is there a Mac version of that program?


----------



## lonegeek (Dec 3, 2005)

I dont think so... Not that i've heard of at least...

(do you not accpet private messages or emails trhough this site? I'd like to talk to you about a couple of lowend mac questions that seem pointless to post on here)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

No, I accept PMs and emails... just send away!  Did you write me a PM already?  I haven't checked them in a while...


----------



## lonegeek (Dec 3, 2005)

(yeah i've pmed and emailed.....well this guys thread has been completely hijacked....)

What are you using for an FTP client?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

Transmit most of the time, but sometimes I fall back on Fetch (got a free educational license for Fetch -- can't beat that!).


----------



## lonegeek (Dec 3, 2005)

lol...did u answer my question...i was asking the OP a question ...LOL...this thread is now officially hijacked....

(ElDiablo..do you have IM?)


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

Ah, whoops... hijacked his question as well!  Yah, I got Yahoo messenger... will that work?


----------



## lonegeek (Dec 3, 2005)

whats ur screen/email name...so we can take this hijacking somewhere else lol...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 3, 2005)

Judas1012@yahoo.com -- I always appear offline, though.


----------



## lonegeek (Dec 3, 2005)

how can i talk to u if u appear offline?? I dont think i can talk to u then...


----------

